# plant prices



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

so i have a question on plant prices. i see aquaticplants.com is cheap but then shipping raises the price back up to where i start to wonder "is my 3.99 per plant cheaper then what they are charging me?" so i guess my question is what is a good price to pay for plants. Right now i got a java fern and a ball of java moss both attached to volcano rock for 3.99 a peice. am i getting a deal or should i just get it off the internet?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Things that require decent speed in arrival, you should buy in quantity. Hard to do, but usually these places charge you the same price no matter how much you order. Better to plan out your whole tank and order all at once.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I order mine from mikeswetpets or from his ebay account. The shipping is usually 6.15 plus 50 to 75 cents per other plant. It works out to be a hell of a lot less then all those websites. Also from LFS I pay usually 4.99 for smaller plants and for huge ones I pay around 12.99, depends on what it is though some are cheaper and some are more.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

depends on the location 

some guy posted this on craigslist today -- 



15 different kinds of plants for only $15:Java fern 3-4 leaves,Lace fern 3-4 leaves,Congo fern 3-4 leaves,5-8 Pistia stratiotes ,1 Brown cryptocryne,1 Green cryptocryne,Star gras approx 6 stems per bunch ,3-4 steams Brazilian pennywort,golf size Riccia fluitans,golf size Christmass moss,approx 6-8 stems per bunch Hygrophila,approx 6-8 stems per bunch Rotala,8-10 Eared watermoss,16"-20" long Hornwort,Mexican oak leaf,Hemianthus and few more

so nothing wrong to try on craigslist also


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

and my local LFS sells Anubias medium plant for 12$


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Check Sweet Aquatics. I looked all over the internet and they had the best deals I think. See my review for them.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I've ordered from aquaticmagic and mikeswetpets on ebay. Aquaticmagic had shabbier quality and took forever to arrive, but the customer service was spot-on when I had an issue with swords that didn't make it okay. Mikeswetpets was great. No problems at all.

I would also recommend buying from forums.. many sell their plants, sometimes very cheaply, just to cover the cost of shipping. Check out some of the planted aquarium forums, like Aquatic plant central and the planted tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Look on Craigslist for plants. Some local people will sell handfuls of extra plant trimmings at bargain prices.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Another good place to get cheap plants is if you have any local clubs in the area. They usually have auctions with thier meetings. If you don't know of any clubs, ask one of your lfs if they know of any local aquarium clubs.


----------

